
1936 Nobel Peace Prize medal appeared in a pawn shop (2014) - wslh
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/1936-nobel-peace-prize-medal-to-sell-at-auction-after-appearing-in-south-american-pawn-shop-9189969.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
Here's the result of the auction:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-auction-nobelpeaceprize-
id...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-auction-nobelpeaceprize-
idUSBREA2R1O520140328)

